# A deer in Ohio with a rifle.



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

A new day and a good day. I was able to harvest a deer with my straight wall cartridge rifle. A new era, and new opportunities.

In the end it was a chip shot that presented itself regardless of the weapon to be used. Murphy's law states that I'll never see another deer in Ohio at 200 yards now that I am well equipped to shoot to that range.

A good problem to have.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Congrats Mad-Eye. You shoot a .444 Marlin don't you? Do you hand load? I've been thinking about getting one but can't find ammo anywhere.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

That's awesome!! Good for u. I didn't have any luck today and am planning to try with a pistol for the first time. Hopefully tomorrow will be better


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Kparrott, I am using a marlin .444.

Ammo availability is an issue. I am shooting leverevolution rounds this year as they are most readily available. I will not be shooting them next year. I plan to handload. Damage to the deer with the leverevolution is extensive.

Right now you can buy remington green box 240 grain fairly easily. These are supposed to be somewhat less destructive. I will try those or the superformance round if it comes out this year to build up brass. The leverevolution brass is too short for reloading,

Pretty happy with the gun overall. Four in WV and now one in Ohio with it.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've started looking for a .444 or a 45-70 but they are hard to find unless you buy them new.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

My dad is hunting with a Handi-Rifle in 45-70 and my son with a Handi in .357. Great little guns. Super accurate. Less than $300 retail. Handloading is definitely the way to go too, let's you cook up just the load you want.


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

Pics?


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bluepiker (Jul 10, 2010)

I agree this new opportunity to hunt with straight wall case may make shotguns less attractive in Ohio and breathe new demand in to old cartridges that harvested deer many moons ago. Loading these old calibers for accurate single shot rifles or even pistols is fairly simple due to low pressures. The new bullets out there are amazing. Accuracy with many of these rigs will be superb.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations on a great first season with your new .444 marlin


----------

